# Another new shrimp?!?! =P



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

No, but this is just awesome!


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

What is this ? CGS ?????


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Frank has wayyy too many weird shrimps.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

If it is the smallest one on the middle it looks like a crown or flower? 

----------------------------------

Frank no reply from my txt ....


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> If it is the smallest one on the middle it looks like a crown or flower?
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Frank no reply from my txt ....


no, im referring to the blue and white one.

----------------------------------
dude, you said you'd call me back at 10 but i waited till 5a.m. and went to dennys after.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it really blue and white or is it just a trick of the light?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

wsl said:


> Is it really blue and white or is it just a trick of the light?


actually it really is blue. However, its not a stable blue. Not the title of the thread, I was no being serious. However, I am discussing with experts to see if locking in the blue is possible because it is a recessive gene and the blue phenotype can clearly be expressed. More work needs to be done =)


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

It would be great if you could stabilize the blue colour!


----------

